# Massachusetts citizens VOTE YES ON #2 decriminalize marijuana



## stillmatic (Aug 23, 2008)

this november there will be an initiative on the ballot to decriminalize marijuana in massachusetts so everyone from mass get out and vote in november!!!!
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=18097582625&ref=mf

heres a link for a facebook group with all the info you need to know about the new law that will hopefully pass


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 23, 2008)

Please help pass this so hopefully my anal retentive state will follow.


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 23, 2008)

hopefully it does pass and for every state after too


----------



## artemisinked (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm definitely voting. Here's hoping that this passes.


----------



## hock8889 (Sep 6, 2008)

have you seen all the poles? Umass and WHDHD did a survey recently and 70% are for decrim. In fact in all 12 pre surveys before getting on the ballet, the lowest vote was 60% for decrim. We should be good.

Now we just need to be able to grow it....
i've got guerilla stuff giong on.. and it sucks to worry about it..just 4 plants...but they're getting big now...lol


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 6, 2008)

lol yea... the only thing ive noticed around here is that not many people know about the ballot questions... theres no publicity about any of the three questions, two questions i think are very important, theyre trying to eliminate income tax, what a shithole mass would fall into if that passes... jeez lol and as for the marijuana thing i think it could go either way because it needs 65% to pass and i think it will be very close... keep your fingers crossed


----------



## overfiend (Sep 7, 2008)

were recording this week and i was talking to the engineer and asked him if he's voting on #2 he's like hell yeah and my friends are too so i think people know besides if it is #2 it may get more exposure not being buried my fingers are crossed.


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 7, 2008)

it does have exposure but it is limited because there are no advocacy groups with enough money to get it into the media


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 7, 2008)

+ rep for anyone who votes yes on 2


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am voting yes. But to go along with the lack of publicity i received this email this morning from one of the groups pulling for a yes vote. Worcester is the 3rd largest city in the state. Thats alot of people who may not get the chance to voice their opinion if this city council vote finds against it. Its ridiculous that this small group of people has this much control over a ballot question that was legally added to this years voting. The gerenal public need to decide this not 12 people in a city council meeting.URGENT: Worcester City Council Seeks to Undermine Question 2 Call Before 6:00 p.m.!Urgent! The Worcester City Council has bypassed the Public Hearing process and placed an item on todays agenda to pass a resolution opposing Question 2.This is important because the abruptness of the scheduling and the lack of advance notice to Question 2 supporters in Worcester leaves little room for dissenting voices to be heard. Its an outrageous attempt to circumvent Question 2 supporters, and, if you live in Worcester, your councillor needs to hear from you now! If you dont live in Worcester, please forward this message to any friends or family who do.Please call today your city councillor and the mayor right now and urge them to vote no on the resolution to oppose Question 2.All Worcester city councillors and the mayor can be contacted athone: (50 799-1049E-mail: [email protected]ease remember to be polite and professional in all your exchanges with your elected officials; you do little good by painting the movement for a sensible marijuana policy in a bad light by verbally abusing them. The facts are on our side. So please pick up a phone and call now, and if you dont live in Worcester, please forward this to everyone you know who does -- right now! For your reference, a list of all city councillors is below, and here are some talking points to assist you if the conversation goes beyond simply voting no:- Question 2 creates a civil penalty instead of criminal penalty for personal possession of an ounce or less of marijuana -- a citation with a fine like a speeding ticket. This is far more sensible than our current system.- Marijuana will remain illegal, but Question 2 will end the creation of over 7,500 new lifelong records, known as Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) reports every year.- Question 2 will save Massachusetts taxpayers almost $30 million a year in arrest and booking costs alone. These funds should stay in police and community coffers to fight violent and serious crime.- Question 2 is stricter than current law when dealing with juveniles. People under the age of 18 will have the citation delivered to their parents, so the family is immediately involved. Then in addition to the fine, the young person must complete a drug awareness program and community service. So they are punished immediately, but then can move forward with a productive life.PLEASE CONTACT YOUR MAYOR & CITY COUNCILLOR AND ASK THEM TO VOTE NO ON THE RESOLUTION TO OPPOSE QUESTION 2!If you dont know who your city councilllor is, please refer to the list below.Phone: (50 799-1049E-mail: [email protected]nstantina B. Lukes, Mayor & At-Large Michael J. Germain, At-Large Joseph M. Petty, At-Large Gary Rosen, At-Large Frederick C. Rushton, At-Large Kathleen M. Toomey, At-Large Joffrey A. Smith, District 1 Philip P. Palmieri, District 2 Paul P. Clancy, Jr, District 3 Barbara G. Haller, District 4 William J. Eddy, District 5Thank you for your support. With your help, we will make history by passing Question 2 this November!


----------



## punkrockdave (Sep 9, 2008)

Good luck in mass. hope it goes thru for you guys/girls


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 9, 2008)

yea all the DA's and sheriffs and the chief of police association are also planning to launch a campaign against the initiative starting sept 17th, the supporters of question # 2 (NORML, other pro marijuana advocacy groups) have about 15 times more funding then the people that oppose it (District attournys, sheriffs, and the chiefs of police)


----------



## punkrockdave (Sep 9, 2008)

thats great ( about the funding for NORML ) of course city officials and police are going to be against it, they will have to find someone else to pick on, lol
fuck em'




stillmatic said:


> yea all the DA's and sheriffs and the chief of police association are also planning to launch a campaign against the initiative starting sept 17th, the supporters of question # 2 (NORML, other pro marijuana advocacy groups) have about 15 times more funding then the people that oppose it (District attournys, sheriffs, and the chiefs of police)


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 9, 2008)

punkrockdave said:


> thats great ( about the funding for NORML ) of course city officials and police are going to be against it, they will have to find someone else to pick on, lol
> fuck em'


 
If they can't harrass the weed people anymore, they might have to go after real criminals. 

I'm sure weed people are their favorite targets, we're mellow and not dangerous at all compared to say, meth and crack heads. 

Damn it anyway, cops having to do their jobs......


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If they can't harrass the weed people anymore, they might have to go after real criminals.
> 
> I'm sure weed people are their favorite targets, we're mellow and not dangerous at all compared to say, meth and crack heads.
> 
> Damn it anyway, cops having to do their jobs......


haha they will have to stop eating so many donuts so they can chase down them crazy meth heads


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 12, 2008)

Vote yes on #2 I don't even live there and I want vote. GL


----------



## stillmatic (Sep 12, 2008)

haha damn right, the whole country should have a vote on it


----------



## wannabe grower (Sep 12, 2008)

I I lived in MA  I would definately vote for this >


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 12, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> haha damn right, the whole country should have a vote on it


Some day hopefully these people in congress will get there head out of there ass and realize What MJ is all about.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 12, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Some day hopefully these people in congress will get there head out of there ass and realize What MJ is all about.


 
Marijuana turns people hopelessly insane. Makes us all axe-wielding-homicidal-maniacs. Hell I just did a hit and I feel like killing someone right now.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 12, 2008)

nice wana go?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

Kool, I really love that plant in your avatar.

Did you grow that? It is so beautiful, I love to look at it.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 13, 2008)

No I wish lol, I was looking at seedbanks and saw the pic. I don't even know what strain. Im such a pot head lol I don't even know what site it was. maybe someday I will find out I will let you know.


----------



## topperharley (Sep 19, 2008)

I Live In The Small Town Of Dracut Massachusetts, Myself And Many Others Will Be Voting Yes On This!! From The Looks Of Things This Ballot Question 2 Is Going To Pass Easily. Checking Out The Latest Local News Polls, Every Single One Has This Law Passing - Some With As Mush As An 80% Vote For Yes!!! (Note* this law does not make marijuana legal but only removes the criminal penalties for the possession of an ounce or less.) Basically So Lives Are Not Ruined For Having A Roach In Your Ashtray. So People Of MA Don't Get Too Stoned and Forget To Vote On Nov. 4th. Let's Be The 12th State To Make This Happen!!


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 19, 2008)

YES Vote...I registard just for this.. vote...vote...vote!!!


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 19, 2008)

Then comes the medical card woo hoo...VOTE


----------



## mayan (Sep 24, 2008)

It is imperative that you, dear reader, get any and all of your friends to the polls to vote on this proposition. (And while you are at it...Make sure you cast your vote for Obama!)


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 24, 2008)

I want to make a big poster and stand on the street Saying vote yes on #2


----------



## vampsports (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok the last time I voted was for Reagans second term, I just reregistered to vote after twenty something years to vote YES on question 2. Lets not let this question fall through the cracks.
This is the first step. Register and vote YES on 2.


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 30, 2008)

Voting here vote yes


----------



## 1sly1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Does this mean the people of Massachusetts will be able to grow weed or it is it just about possession?Because if it means you can grow it I'm on my way.Just think what it would do for real estate prices there.So we might be a little late for work every day,just keep stores open later at night see problem solved.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 20, 2008)

no it's only for the decriminalzation of it. so if you get caught with less than an ounce you have to pay a fine. you don't go to jail. you don't have a record, you don't have lawyer fees. And you can move pass go and collect 200.00.

VOTE


----------



## stillmatic (Oct 21, 2008)

hell yea vote yes on 2 bitches


----------



## 1sly1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey it's a start.I read in cannabible that in mendocino california you can have up to 25 plants growing.They say with the great weather some of these plants are producing 2 to 4 pounds each thats alot of fuckin weed.I think I'll start checking out real estate out there.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 21, 2008)

it all depends on if you have your med card . the feds can still bust you. I would love to grow a tree start it in January inside veg 18/6 for three months and then move it outside for the spring and summer. That shit would b tight.


----------



## mayan (Oct 21, 2008)

Any person who has imbibed ganja should come out to vote for this proposition. That simple. It is so yo way past time for this to happen. Enough of the fucking oppression of Mother Nature's finest intoxicant and medicine. SO vote...and get your friends to vote. If we don't vote this time, we will have only ourselves to blame for the perpetuation of 
the current criminal laws.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 21, 2008)

if you live in Ma vote yes on number 2. it's that simple I think im gonna have to move if it doesn't pass. life is way to short to have to worry about po po looking up my as for some ganja. VOTE


----------



## wannabe grower (Oct 24, 2008)

Local news last night had the current vote leaning 51% for and 39% against looking good.


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Oct 24, 2008)

sweet keep us all non MA ppl updated.

GL yall!


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 25, 2008)

Vote keep this thread active so people will see it


----------



## downtown (Oct 25, 2008)

lets vote it in baby


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 25, 2008)

Vote i really think it might pass I know of alot people that are voting for this. There are a ton of signs in and around mass for #' 1 and 3 but no real push for number 2. i thinks it's a big mistake that nobody broadcasting it. I want to make a sign That says VOTE YES ON #2 Educate Don't Incriminate.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 25, 2008)

The bad thing about making signs that encourage voting in favor of medical marijuana is it's like making a sign that says "I smoke pot". In my little town a sign like that would be a written invitation to the cops. 

I too would like to drum up support in my area but am afraid of medical persecution.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree but, How else do we get it out there? Untill there are free laws on MJ were are all gonna suffer Having to be descret about smoking. The only thing people think it's bad is because it's illegal. It's less harmfull than cigarettes, it's not addicting like nicotione or alchohol and we can't enjoy it becasue, you can't regulate it.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright people It is now November 4th where I am and I guess we can tell where that is. Lets get out there and make a change. We live in this country were we can make a diffrence Lets do it. Time to Vote see you at the polls.


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 4, 2008)

i imagine it will only be a few more years before there are enough states with MMJ laws that the feds wont have much choice but to follow suit.
i live in a MMJ state and have my recommendation.
i always thought that once i did i would grow freely with no fear.
that just isnt the case. there isnt a day goes by that im not in fear of the feds comin down on me.
i figure that the state has no hold on me but wouldnt hesitate to turn me over to the feds if they believed that i was selling my legal crop but couldnt prove it.
it would only take them a second to have me prosecuted in federal court for doing what the state tells me is legal.
the feds need to decriminalize MMJ hell decriminalize marijuana in general as far as im concerned and leave it to the states to determine its use


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 4, 2008)

Like a previous poster stated - keep this thread alive! Let us know the results - I'm waiting to see this!


----------



## piffery (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like question 2 will pass!


----------



## Chettybear (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone know where its at?


----------



## marks48 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well it was passed! 

So when does it go into effect?


----------



## chronic vegan (Nov 4, 2008)

I doubt any of us will the day that marijuana is legal in the terms that we think. 

Remember it will only happen if the "demonic" image can be changed. It will not happen because it is so in grained into people minds that marijuana is EVIL.

Secondly and most importantly marijauna will not be legal until Big biusinesds can make money off of it. THC cannot be patented, because it is natural occurring
and no one can own it. Thus how else can money be made?????? It is called 'Medical marijuana' NOW, Big money can be made!!! roughly $150.00 per year for your card. Then u can bUY legal marijuana in addition to clones. (BY THE WAY WHEN U BUY MEDICAL MARIJUANA THERE IS NO BREAK ON BUYING QUANITY. FOR EXAMPLE IF $70.00 A EIGTH, THEN $560.00 A OUNCE.)
NOW THERE IS THE GARDENING STORES AND HYDPONIC STORES WHO GET UR BUSINESS ,THEN OF COURSE THE FAST FOOD RESTURANTS GET UR MUNCHIE MONEY, THE DRUG REHABS AND COURTS GET THEIR CUT, AND SO ON. EVERYONE MAKING MONEY!!! SO WHY LEWGALIZE IT? Big business is getting their cut .

SO support medical marijuana in ur community.


----------



## phishhead (Nov 4, 2008)

marks48 said:


> Well it was passed!
> 
> So when does it go into effect?


 
30 days from today man. 


fuck yea!


----------



## phishhead (Nov 4, 2008)

this law allows the state to maintain their revenue on the exsisting drug laws for trafficking and growing and dui, it just recognizes that we all need a little weed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 4, 2008)

So it doesn't have to get through your state government still? In IL we are stalled by the suits not voting for it. The people want it but the suits are still in the way, as usual....... Congrats to all in MA !!!


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 4, 2008)

Finally it is now so. Thanks all for voting we couldn't do it with out you. now we have to push for medical use. The fight still continues...


----------



## overfiend (Nov 4, 2008)

i dont live in MA. but if i drive 2 streets away the back streets weave in an out of mass. i guess i'll take my "high rides" through those back roads from now on.

good


----------



## phishhead (Nov 4, 2008)

it can be appealed.....but that takes time. and the people have spoken. it's a fucking victory. 65% i think. we came out and said enough of the goddman tyranny. 


cannabis is not a drug. it's a miracle plant, and this is the proof. imagine them trying to pass a bill like this for an oz of cocaine possesion, or heroin. lol. 

70 years of bullshit and we're just now getting on the way breaking down the lies that anslinger weaved into the fabric of the country. 

i've been smoking all goddamn night in celebration of this.  i am so happy. reps for everyone after obamas speech


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 4, 2008)

how can it be appealed? Thought this was locked up. Doesn't matter about the legistration does it?


----------



## kidsingle (Nov 4, 2008)

Now put the legalization on the ballet


----------



## phishhead (Nov 4, 2008)

"The proposition will become law 30 days after it&#8217;s reported to the Governor&#8217;s Council, which usually meets in late November or early December. But the Legislature could amend or repeal the new law, as they've done with some prior laws passed by the voters, said Emily LaGrassa, a spokeswoman for Attorney General Martha Coakley. The Associated Press called the outcome at about 9:20 p.m."

Mass. voters OK decriminalization of marijuana - Local News Updates - The Boston Globe


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 5, 2008)

Those mother fuckers if they turn over this bill I am gonna freak. We the people of the state have steped up and preformed our civil duty now these fuckers who think they know whats best for us is gonna change what we the people voted yes too. By 2.5 to 1 vote. What is the point of voting then if someone has the last say anyway? fuck them grrrrrrr fuck that. This system is not a democracy if that shit happens. They asked we responded now get it done fuckers. They should never let things go to vote if they can change or reform it. That should all be done ahead of time. This system angers me. What if i don't like who just became president. I want to change or revoke him. Such bullshit someone elses views and opinions telliong me whats good for me and wehats not takes away my rights as an individule. Fuck I pay my taxes my votr should count. alright Im done... Just happy it passed we will see what happens. If anyone has info about any other action we as people can take to make sure this does not get overturned please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## phishhead (Nov 5, 2008)

kool if they appeal the bill you and i will storm the goddamn statehouse and smoke up right in the fucking lobby.

why isn't this thread blowing up? out of the 80,000 members there's only us few posters that care bout this? lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

It's the same thing as what happened in IL. The voters said yes, the IL senate said no, so no is the answer. If the federal government would decriminalize then the states could relax and finally let the people have what we voted for.


----------



## phishhead (Nov 5, 2008)

yes but from the NORML website...


_Since 1973, 12 state legislatures -- __Alaska__, __California__, __Colorado__, __Maine__, __Minnesota__, __Mississippi__, __Nebraska__, __Nevada__, __New York__, __North Carolina__, __Ohio__ and __Oregon__ -- have enacted versions of marijuana decriminalization. In each of these __states__, marijuana users no longer face jail time (nor in most cases, arrest or criminal records) for the possession or use of small amounts of marijuana. According to national polls, voters __overwhelmingly support__ these policies. In Oregon, voters recently reaffirmed their state's decriminalization law by a 2-1 margin in a statewide referendum._


so 12 other states have already allowed this through. that's reason enough for me to get excited.


----------



## Chettybear (Nov 5, 2008)

its a gateway law. but in this case the "gateway" effect may actually work, unlike herbals being a gateway to all drugs. in denver this law already passed, but still we get arrested for federal laws. at least its a step


----------



## phishhead (Nov 5, 2008)

2008 Ballot Initiatives


----------



## weed ho (Nov 5, 2008)

I have my OMMC card here in Oregon and grow with out fear, and I grow outdoors ONLY! In fact it's very relaxing and can't wait until next spring.


----------



## kidsingle (Nov 5, 2008)

Question 2 wins 65% - 35%!​ Thank you to all of our supporters across the commonwealth. Question 2 is officially the first marijuana decriminalization law passed by voter initiative; you've made history!​ The new law will go into effect on December 4, 2008.​
This is from Welcome! | Committee for Sensible Marijuana Policy


----------



## OkieMavis (Nov 5, 2008)

So any word yet on progress to allow growing? It's pretty clearly stated in the new law that "manufacturing" is still totally illegal, but if the plant has less than 1 oz on it, and it's clearly for personal use, how does it work?

This is just me and my hopeful thinking- the boyfriend isn't a citizen and is worried about the legal ramifications if weed was found growing in an apt with his name on the lease (as well as mine). I totally respect that, but damn, wish I could grow some weed!


----------



## TLR (Nov 5, 2008)

If you guys didn't see this, this question was on the Massachusetts State House Ballot:*



Ballot said:



Medical marijuana use:

Click to expand...

*


Ballot said:


> Summary: Should the representative from this district be instructed to vote for legislation allowing seriously ill patients, with the consent of their doctor, to possess and grow small amounts of marijuana for their personal medical use?



It passed overwhelmingly in all 4 state houses.

If I understand everything correctly, I think this means that Massachusetts state representatives will have the opportunity to vote on a proposed medical marijuana bill (once it is created). If they don't, it will go to the popular ballot and most likely be passed; due to the recent surge of public opinion that it should be decriminalized as well as legalized for medicinal purposes.




The times they are-a changing, and it is awesome.


----------



## OkieMavis (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet- although what does seriously ill mean? I'm just wondering how easy it would be to get a card...or if they will be only be issued to people with things like terminal cancer...


----------



## phishhead (Nov 6, 2008)

TLR thanks

No gardening allowed yet okie....that's where the state makes it's cash and also why they allowed the billed to be proposed in the first place. the state still gets the revenue from DUI,trafficking growing selling etc. 

remember it's still a criminal act to engage in buying selling growing. it's not a criminal act to engage in owning, or possessing. 

how do they expect you to get it if you can't buy it or grow it? they don't expect you to get it at all. it's still against the law, it's just a little more acceptable now, and lot easier to get away with a small bag or a few j's if yu get caught.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

OkieMavis said:


> So any word yet on progress to allow growing? It's pretty clearly stated in the new law that "manufacturing" is still totally illegal, but if the plant has less than 1 oz on it, and it's clearly for personal use, how does it work?
> 
> This is just me and my hopeful thinking- the boyfriend isn't a citizen and is worried about the legal ramifications if weed was found growing in an apt with his name on the lease (as well as mine). I totally respect that, but damn, wish I could grow some weed!


naw cant cultivate at all, unless you do it illegally .

Grow it who care? just dont brag


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 6, 2008)

Damnit, I know I'm not a regular poster on the forums, but here's the point in all of this:

If you are carrying under an oz of weed in Mass, sure you'll get slapped with $100 fine and your bag will be "confiscated" - now... the cops will have a lot less paperwork to do for you people, but they will be carrying your weed home and smoking the shit laughing at the new laws! This new law isn't going to make it less likely you will be pulled over if they smell pot emanating from your car. They will still bring out the dogs and search for "all" of your weed. They won't stop looking because you hand over your oz of bud. Now then, your ass is without weed, your less $100 in the bank, and hmmmm - if you're a smart ass, they may be nice enough to pull a few buds out of the last guy's bag to throw into yours to surpass the oz.

I really don't see where this new law has made marijuana any more de-criminalized than before. Yeah, you won't go to jail and retain a record for less than an oz, but if they get to know you as an habitual "offender", your life won't be any easier toting your oz around because if they see you, you will be profiled and assumed a criminal. 

The only way we are going to win this war is to pass medical marijuana laws in all states, where sick patients and caregivers are allowed to grow without government or state interference. Don't get excited now. The laws are NOT lax in any sense of the word. You still need to FIGHT.


----------



## phishhead (Nov 6, 2008)

NuteGreenwitch said:


> Damnit, I know I'm not a regular poster on the forums, but here's the point in all of this:
> 
> If you are carrying under an oz of weed in Mass, sure you'll get slapped with $100 fine and your bag will be "confiscated" - now... the cops will have a lot less paperwork to do for you people, but they will be carrying your weed home and smoking the shit laughing at the new laws! This new law isn't going to make it less likely you will be pulled over if they smell pot emanating from your car. They will still bring out the dogs and search for "all" of your weed. They won't stop looking because you hand over your oz of bud. Now then, your ass is without weed, your less $100 in the bank, and hmmmm - if you're a smart ass, they may be nice enough to pull a few buds out of the last guy's bag to throw into yours to surpass the oz.
> 
> ...


 
with all due respect, that's the stupidist thing i've ever read. for fuck sake, we;re taking baby steps here. wars are won by battles being fought. how dare you minimize this major victory for another state in the union. this is a HUGE win. what the fuck are you talking about "habitual offenders"? that doesnt' exsist anymore. are there habitual stop sign runners? this law minimizes the criminality of possessing an oz or less of weed. 12 other states have effectively maintained similar laws and continued building from the foundation of these early bills. 

research before you post something so definitive. the laws have indeed been made relaxed. that's the purpose of a "_sensible marijuana policy" _as stated in our states reform or such. 

do you have any GD idea how many lives have been ruined as a result of getting busted with a small amount of weed?? you clearly have not been effected by it as many of us here have. lives completely crushed and turned upside down for owning a few joints and a couple bowls of weed. 

it's still a GD federal crime to possess a class 1 substance, and MJ is still classified as such on a federal level. so the fact that separate states are enacting their own laws to support MM bills is outstanding. 

regular poster or not, what you've writted is bullshit. this is indeed the time to get excited. many people have sacrificed much, many more have fought for years to get this bill passed. 

fuck you and your naysaying. i'm glad you don't post often, your an idiot.


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 7, 2008)

Listen up fishstick -

I don't know what fucking boat you're taking a cruise on, but you cruised right on past logic. "We The People" are speaking and have spoken, and with great numbers and I'm not ignoring this, but fishstick, you cannot honestly believe for a second that just because Billy Bob gets pulled over, caught with an ounce of weed, the troubles for him end there. He's going to pay $100 and be handed a get out of jail card and fork over his weed to Jim Bob the cop... but do you think he's not going to be asked where he got his weed from? Clearly you don't think - you assume - you IDIOT.

Let me post a little story for you... read up - was in the headlines today:

[FONT=Verdana,Sans-serif] BOSTON (AP) - A day after Massachusetts voted to decriminalize possession of small amounts of marijuana, top law enforcement officials were scrambling to figure out what they need to do to put the law into effect - despite their efforts to defeat it at the polls.
Attorney General Martha Coakley, who joined all 11 of the state's district attorneys in opposing the ballot question, said she's working to determine exactly what it will require the legal system to do.


"Question 2's passage not only authorizes the decriminalization of small amounts of marijuana, but also establishes a parallel civil regulatory structure that does not currently exist," Coakley said in a written statement. "At this time, we are reviewing all of the implications of the new law and whether further clarification or guidance is needed."


Under the state constitution, a ballot question approved by voters becomes law 30 days after an election.


The courts have defined the end of an election as the date on which the Governor's Council certifies voting results. That typically happens during the last week of November or the first week of December.


Until the new law takes effect, marijuana possession will still be considered a crime, Coakley warned.


Possession of small amounts of marijuana in the state is now punishable by up to 6 months in jail and a $500 fine.
Once the new law takes effect, those caught with an ounce or less of pot will face a civil offense punishable by a $100 fine. They will also have to forfeit the marijuana. Anyone under 18 will also have to give up the drug, but will face a stiffer, $1,000 fine unless they complete a drug awareness program.


Hampden District Attorney William Bennett said Wednesday that he'll drop all pending charges of possessing an ounce or less of marijuana and won't prosecute new ones in order to focus instead on drug dealers.


"I'm going to act as if the law were in effect now," he told The Republican of Springfield newspaper. He said he doesn't know how many charges would be dismissed, but it's not a significant number.


Thomas Kiley, a lawyer representing the Committee for Sensible Marijuana Policy, which pushed the ballot question, said the two months will give the state time to make the adjustments needed to conform to the new law, including the creation of new drug awareness programs by the Department of Youth Services.
"Once the people have spoken and expressed their desire for a specific kind of law there must be full implementation by the state," Kiley said.


Supporters of the ballot question said the new law will spare thousands from having a criminal record, which can make it harder to get a job, student loan or gain access to public housing. They also argued that taxpayers would save $30 million in costs associated with marijuana arrests.


But opponents, led by the district attorneys, had warned the measure could lead to more drug abuse among young people. They said marijuana is a gateway to harder drugs and said the marijuana available on the streets today is more potent than pot three decades ago.


They also argued that existing state law requires judges to dismiss charges and seal records for first-time offenders.
Massachusetts becomes the 12th state in the country to decriminalize possession of small amounts of marijuana. The measure passed with 65 percent of voters supporting it and 35 percent opposed. 

[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana,Sans-serif]Now, in case you didn't catch this part:


_*[FONT=Verdana,Sans-serif]Hampden District Attorney William Bennett said Wednesday that he'll drop all pending charges of possessing an ounce or less of marijuana and won't prosecute new ones in order to focus instead on drug 
[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=Verdana,Sans-serif]dealers.[/FONT]*_
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Sans-serif][/FONT]Are you a grower fishyfingers? Maybe you're spineless and buy your weed from the same street corner hopper that pimps out your girl. Well, if you are a grower, in THEIR eyes, you are a fucking drug dealer, and they are going to focus their energy on YOU. Oh yeah... you missed that day in school.... the day they were handing out brains... 

I'm not in the least trying to discount what people have fought so hard for, and I'm not "nay saying". I'm urging people to realize that the buck doesn't stop here as far as the war on prohibition and I don't want some to get the wrong idea that they can walk down the street with a pipe in one fist and a bag in their back pocket. 

God forbid someone be critical of the police and current law. I mean, since when was paranoia and skepticism of the police and our government useful in this movement I've been a part of for years? We should be proud of our "baby steps" and baby step our way over to our buddy's house, light up a fucking doob and just kick back - yeah everything's going to be alright.... someone's out there right now taking "baby steps" for me in my walk of a crusade to reform useless policy.

You are a jerkoff fish. Nice to have met ya!


----------



## phishhead (Nov 7, 2008)

your argument holds no merit. your just mad that you spoke out of turn, and posted without using that little brain in your head. 

your disputing the right to victory over a passed MJ bill, on a website dedicated to MJ, in a thread celebrating the same. lol

I'm glad i made you search for 40 minutes to try and dig up even a shred of evidence to support your ridiculous claim that this new law won't make MJ any more decriminalized

lmfao


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 7, 2008)

*And you're mad that I happened on your thread to present refutation of your claims of victory. I'm not denying the fact there was a major upset in Mass. I'm trying to let people know that the primrose path isn't cleared off for a stroll in the fucking park yet. I didn't have to dig for that story fisheyes... I keep up with the headlines of the day because I am clutched to reality. Maybe you are too far gone to look past your five fingers full of stunted growth. Maybe I should give you your thread back and say "May the force be with you" or some other science fiction, fairy tale bullshit.

Get real man. Pretend to fight the good fight. Throw some happy happy joy joy up for everyone to see and puff the herb. You ain't gotta do nothin now bro... it's all down hill with your "baby steps".*


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 7, 2008)

PS - I see you're still online reading my posts and I'm sure you're mad as hell, face red and pounding on your keyboard with your tiny little hands. But here's the thing, I'm done with ya. Take back your thread and hey... may the force of a good kick in the ass be with you!


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Nov 7, 2008)

grats on the win.

Smoke one for ya


----------



## phishhead (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks man! we're stoked!! puff puff give


----------



## dinkydigger (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah thats pretty sweet that you won't get boned hard for having a joint...but you still end up getting boned in the end..my girlfriend lives in mass and she told me about that on the ballot..i didn't realize all it did was lessen a punishment for having under an ounce..it's cool it's not as harsh..but it still sucks though...until there is some way the government can tax it,it will never be legal..so they do the next best thing..make it illegal so they make money on it some how....they make something that grows out of the ground illegal...are government is fucking twisted...


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 7, 2008)

I got pinched with a bag of herb got six months probation unsupervised and have to remain drug free for those six months for random drug screens have not had one yet and I'm 3 mpnths in. Now I did also get a CWUAF Continued without a finding But, it still shows up on a CORI report. now I am applying for financial aid I doupt I will get it and one of my other jobs does a backround check every year i hope that doesn't affect that either. It also cost me 1700.00 in laywers fees to get this. 

Yes we did make a huge change in the way our state is gonna handle small amounts of MJ. There is still alot of work to do. 

Phish I know your gonna want a card just as much as I am. Nute You live in the state? 

Instead of arguing of how important this win is or how mute, we need to be together and move forward to the next push getting it legal for medical use. MJ as of the moment will never be straight up legal. So our fight begins here. Ask yourself do I want to be part of the revolution or do I want to sit back and let someone else do the work?


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 7, 2008)

koolhand -

I'd rather not disclose my location on a public forum, but I will tell you that I DO make contributions to this war on marijuana prohibition. Just to assure you and the other readers, I am not on here to stir up shit and I sincerely care for this movement... SINCERELY! I am tired of how slow our government moves and am still concerned that we have SO many people wanting prohibition stopped dead cold and it seems our government doesn't listen to its citizens no matter how many voices in the crowd scream to be heard.

I will stay focused and positive on the direction I want this to go and I will not stop. I ask voters in other states that aren't seeing things moving in a positive direction to FIGHT with all your might. Write your Congress person(s); call your Congress person(s). Do whatever you can to keep this ball moving!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 7, 2008)

Our words fall upon ears that have been deafened by lobbyists from the corporations that would be affected by legalization. It's all about the Benjamins.......


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nute whats our next step? how do we go about getting cards in the state? If you know help us out.


----------



## artemisinked (Nov 8, 2008)

The next step is to join MassCann, support NORML and continue to share your stories about the beneficial effects of medical use of cannabis in legislative hearings to ensure that the state cannot deny its homeopathic benefits. There are apparently organizations in Massachusetts that are working diligently to continue to push through reform and lobby state legislators. They just need our support- via our time and our economic contributions- to make this a reality for Massachusetts residents. 

I too believe it is only a matter of time in all states. It would, however, be wonderful if that time would come sooner than later and activisim is the way that we can make this come to pass.


----------



## smokeysmokey9 (Nov 8, 2008)

im right next to mass!
and my beachhouse is on the cape! this would help a load. last year they were really cracking down when i was down there. i saw a three 14 year old kids getting busted coming back from boston. hopefully surrounding states will follow:]


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 8, 2008)

Of course one doesn't only need the backing and literature of a pro marijuana organization to see complete reform of these laws. I would suggest anonymous circulations to influential members of your community. Start small. Start in YOUR neck of the woods. When I say influential, I mean doctor offices, legal offices, courts, and alternative health retail stores. The literature to send can be NORML petitions, personalized for the recipient. I wouldn't suggest using your name or address in any of the literature. Dress the envelope professionally so that it will entice the recipient to actually open it and read what you have to say.

Don't just send one to these people, but don't spam them either. Alternate every other week and change up some of the material so it doesn't get boring for the reader. If you can get someone to read the first two paragraphs of something, you've succeeded. People will talk between themselves and know that there is an effort locally to reform these ridiculous laws! 

Money is the root of all that is evil, but without money goes without attention. Circulate to the people who have the money and you've already inserted yourself into this incredible campaign to reform these disastrous marijuana laws! I promise if you get involved now, YOU will be an integral part in our efforts to legalize marijuana for EVERY citizen in OUR United States of America!


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 8, 2008)

smokeysmokey9 said:


> im right next to mass!
> and my beachhouse is on the cape! this would help a load. last year they were really cracking down when i was down there. i saw a three 14 year old kids getting busted coming back from boston. hopefully surrounding states will follow:]


Your beach house wouldn't be near Dennis would it?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 8, 2008)

Where I live just the word marijuana would get it thrown away, they'd never read enough of it to actually learn anything, but good idea for people who live in more open minded areas of the country.


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 9, 2008)

Take a look at MassCops - Massachusetts Law Enforcement Network - Powered by vBulletin. look for the thread about the new law and see what the glorious LEO's in Mass are already saying about this amongst themselves. Its really worth the time to read it. Everything from "I'm just gonna call in the feds every time I find a stoner on the streets" to "no more breaks....these massholes wanted it and now they'll get it"......I agree this is a victory for the movement but Nute is right, it does not win the war. The Mass residents have one seriously pissed off set of cops on their hands now and theyre out to prove that they were right on this issue. If you thought cops were underhanded before just wait. Seriously read it please. Out of 78 posts or so I think I counted 2 cops that said "well at least its one less thing we've got to worry about"


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 10, 2008)

I just checked out there sight I should sing up and fuck with them. they are a bunch of cry babies. I have to do more paper work. no more breaks. Like I got breaks when I called pulled over. fuck them. lol


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 10, 2008)

It is truly an "us against them" scenario and I can assure you, law enforcement has taken this new law as a personal slap in the face. It's unfortunate they can't see past their pistol clips on this. They are now discussing ways, between themselves, to exploit loopholes in this law, to justify putting you in jail until your docket is up and then let the "system" deal with you to determine whether or not you violated any other penal codes. They are talking about punishing the "state of Massachusetts" by overloading the "system" with these "violators" with hopes that if the court system is all tied up, the new law can be amended or even REVERSED!

Also, there was discussion about all the potheads at the polling stations. One officer mentioned you could easily identify the people voting this new law in by their _just got out of bed hair_. Their inference that all people who smoke pot are worthless, lazy, and weak-minded is disgusting and just a bad call altogether, and I surely hope they realize that their words on these forums aren't stealth and can come back to bite them - legally speaking.

I know that most police officers feel that when they put on a badge they are "serving and protecting" - and rightly, that's what they are supposed to do - they took the damn job and now they feel citizens owe them. We owe them in the sense that when we work, our taxes pay their salaries. Then they bitch and complain they don't get paid enough for what they do for "us". I say, if you don't like your job, QUIT - find something else - quit blaming society for your poor attitude on politics of the day. If you don't like policy, go about fighting it in a civil manner like the rest of society has to. VOTE, and contact your Congress persons. 

But I would STRONGLY suggest you think twice about taking it upon yourselves to mold and shape state law as you see fit. YOU are not above OUR laws. Don't think for a second you ever were because you took that job. You are a civil servant and when you perform your duties outlined by the state that pays your check, you are an officer of the law and we can respect you for that - but you are nothing more. When you spout your iron fist attitude against the people that pay your salaries, the people that pay your salaries start to resent you. And you officers wonder where the regard for police officers is going....


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh yeah - One of the law dogs on that site brought up the fact that federal law stipulates ANY marijuana is illegal and maybe they should just call in the feds when they catch someone with under an ounce of weed. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do this! I would love our federal system to be tied up with more petty marijuana "infractions". If they were to do this, you realize how fast federal law would change? PLEASE do this!


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 10, 2008)

I told you it was a good worthwhile read. Its unbelievable to see them plotting how they'll prove 65% of the population wrong. Theres an earlier thread on there from before the law was passed where they were all gloating about the state would overturn it if it ever did pass (which they were all sure it wouldn't) and that turned into a discussion about how it not being a criminal offense takes away their right to search a vehicle based on probable cause if they smell pot. They actually were naming statutes that would allow them to "sidestep" this issue. At that point a "higher ranking member" came on and said that they should stop discussing their "plans" in public on the site.


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 10, 2008)

You realize the real issue is theyre all still bent over Deval Patrick taking away their overtime to stand at road repair sites because it was costing the state 2-3 times what it costs to hire private employees to hold the "slow" sign all day. They just lost more overtime to sit in court for possession charges - thats whats urking them.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 10, 2008)

You would think they would be happy to have less to worry about. Oh wait, that means they'll have to stop being lazy and fucking with potheads and have to get off their asses and go find some REAL criminals. Damn poor babies, what a bunch of whiners.


OK so I go to the site and am reading the cops forum and can't stop laughing. First of all a "hophead" is some who drinks beer. Hops is in beer not pot, I think all pot smokers should carry a dictionary around with them. They keep calling pot a "drug" when it's a plant. 

They see pot as a "gateway" drug, it opens the gates for searches and violations of civil rights.


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 10, 2008)

I read the whole thing. It was like a train wreck....just couldn't stop looking. It strange to see inside the mind of the pigs. There are some good little clues in there though if you read carefully. They're basically in agreement that if you are cited and you dispute the charge it costs the state more to test the evidence at the lab than the $100 so any dispute would be thrown out of court. I don't know how true that is or if its just more of their colective whining. It's pretty clear that theres a theme there. They want to &quot;overwhelm the system&quot; with citations so that next year they can go back to the state senate and say &quot;see...the amount of use has gone up drastically because of this law&quot; Moral of the story....be smart people. I know its tempting to run out in the street with a joint in one hand and a $100bill in the other the day this thing goes into effect but it will not help the situation if they get to write 10,000 citations on day 1. if you know mass lawmakers you know that &quot;the will of the people&quot; only goes so far with them. they can reverse or amend this law anytime they want. Don't give the LEO's more ammunition.


----------



## phishhead (Nov 10, 2008)

_I know its tempting to run out in the street with a joint in one hand and a $100bill in the other.._

i would hope nobody's actually thinking along those lines, but after reading some of these posts i'm skeptical.jk

thanks for posting that link, unforgivn. i'm just trying to remember that anyone can post on that site. hopefully they don't represent the majority of cops. their facts on cannabis are so fucking distorted its absurd. 

i know a lot of cops. _most_ of them don't give a flying fuck about this law-- with the exception that it makes it a little easier for them to "look the other way" when confronted with something as silly as a little weed. as a matter of fact most of these guys look for ways out of screwing with us. but only if they feel like your not a dick. they freely admit that how your treated has everything to do with how they are treated by you. these same guys will happily smash your teeth on the hood of their cars if they think your being an asshole. 


We're in the same circles, so i drink with these guys, and just wanted to share what i've witnessed. I know there are probably just as many cops that want to fuck with us, but that's not been my experience.


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree that anyone can post on that site but most of the posts that really had me floored came from people who clearly took the stance from a law enforcement point of view. Terms like "we" in reference to cops tend to make me believe its a cop writing it. Amyway I hope the cops you know personally are the ones patrolling my neighborhood


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 12, 2008)

How often can the bill be put up in front of the state to pass medical Mj laws? how often can it go up and when can we the people vote on it? Does it have to go on the back burner for a certain amount of time before it can be brought up again?


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 12, 2008)

well they had 4 nonbinding referendums in different counties around mass during this past election to "ask the state rep to vote yes for medical marijuana"....all 4 passed with flying colors so those reps are now kind of obligated to bring it back up soon. If you live in Mass though then you know that the state reps there do not always feel the same as the voters and those ballot questions were "non-binding". the cops and DA's are meeting with the state reps this week to try to overturn the decrim measure. I think the whole pot decrim issue is a little too hot right now for them to want to bring up medical MJ right now too. Patience. BTW - the way those ballot questions were worded was very vague. i think it was something like "do you think seriously ill people should have access to medical marijuana legally?" - seriously ill could mean if you don't have AIDS or cancer yoiu get no card. time will tell.


----------



## WWgrower (Nov 16, 2008)

So what happened did it pass or not!!!!


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 16, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> So what happened did it pass or not!!!!


yes it passed in every cityin the state. 65%-35%


----------



## stillmatic (Nov 18, 2008)

i havent been on RIU for so long good to see this thread continued without me........ WE WON im so fuckin pumped it goes into effect december 5th... VICTORY BLUNT


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 18, 2008)

stillmatic said:


> i havent been on RIU for so long good to see this thread continued without me........ WE WON im so fuckin pumped it goes into effect december 5th... VICTORY BLUNT


actually the latest i read said that it doesn't go into effect until 30 days after the election results are reported by the secretary of state to the governors council which may not happen for another week or so. that would mean it doesn't go into effect until sometime in january. let me know if you have contradicting info. thanks.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess governors council can still act on this law and or make changes. If he doesn't sign off on it or make changes I think it goes into effect. not to sure though anyone here anything about whats going on?


----------



## kidsingle (Dec 4, 2008)

Well today is December 4th, is it final now???


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 4, 2008)

nope. as far as i know the election results havent even been submitted to the governors council yet. it goes into affect 30 days after the results are certified not 30 days after the election.


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 4, 2008)

i stand corrected. the article below says the results were recently reported and the law goes into effect officially on Jan 2, 2009 check it out.http://www.masslive.com/metrowest/republican/index.ssf?/base/news-16/1228378549170260.xml&coll=1


----------



## kidsingle (Dec 5, 2008)

The law still sucks for people under 18. Good find unforgiven1420


----------



## stillmatic (Dec 7, 2008)

i thought it was going into effect dec 5th


----------



## stillmatic (Dec 7, 2008)

the whole point is to help people under 18... so they can still go to school


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Dec 7, 2008)

well the DA for western mass said he is going forward as if the law were already in effect and he will no longer prosecute cases of possession. he also threw out all cases that were pending on election day. the other 11 DA's say they will continue to prosecute possession cases until it becomes official which is jan 2nd. i think they delayed it purposely so they can still bust people for possession on new years eve. gotta be one of their biggest nights. and no it does not suck for persons under 18! you get to keep your record clean. thats huge!


----------



## phishhead (Dec 10, 2008)

it doesn't suck for anyone--it's a winwinwinwin across the board and a fantastic step in the direction towards common sense. i think we'd have a good chance of fighting any small possesion charges from now til 1/2/09. And on that day they should retroactivly recind all current possesion charges for those currently on probation and let this current law stand firm.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 10, 2008)

yhea yhea no doubt kid They wil haul my ass in to court just to make a point. i not getting out of this that easy.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 10, 2008)

On a serious note when will we be able to vote for Medical MJ. How do we get it on the ballot. And When is the next voting?


----------



## kidsingle (Dec 11, 2008)

It's funny how a small minority of people dictate what THE WORLD grows in their gardens. Americans are pussy to the long dick of the law.


----------



## Elyod413 (Dec 27, 2008)

The problem with passing a medical marijuana law that allows people to grow if they have a doctors prescription, is that the DEA issues every doctor their license and since weed is still illegal by federal standards, the DEA can pull the docs license and cost them their career. I know many fellow doctors that have no problem with the use of it, when used in moderation, but are not willing to sacrifice everything. Until the feds get off their asses and see the absurdity in their ways, there is only so much a state can do.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 27, 2008)

What about the other 11 states that allow it. there a ton of doctors that are passing them out like candy? kinda like cali. Are the dea pulling there license? Enough is enough these people have to understand about the use mj. we the people need to change laws.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 28, 2008)

So when does the MA decrim start? Isn't it like Jan 4 or something? Just over a week away, cheers to all you lucky tokers in Mass.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 28, 2008)

Jan duece,2009.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 29, 2008)

So Friday is the big day. I bet the Friday 420 will be quite the enjoyable session.


----------



## phishhead (Dec 29, 2008)

i already smoke joints while walking down the street--- lol.... jk but it does feel a LOT better having a joint or two on you now while walking or driving.. no big deal anymore. but no driving under the influence!! don't you know it makes you a reckless driver?!?!?!


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's still a hundred dollar fine and the LOSS of your weed. So people use your head. Don't give the cops anymore reason to get pissed at you.


----------



## overfiend (Dec 29, 2008)

just found out my mom (who lives in mass) voted yes on #2. she says if you can go have a couple of beers responsably after work why not have a little weed. she does'nt smoke and never has. 

i say if my mom says it's ok for me to smoke then who the hell is the federal government to tell me i cant.


----------



## nicktheburk (Dec 29, 2008)

haha. o bet your mom tokes down everyday after work, i bet you just never knew it. Theres alot of parents out there like that, they want their children to make their own decisions about weed.


----------



## kidsingle (Dec 31, 2008)

Some parent lie


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Dec 31, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i say if my mom says it's ok for me to smoke then who the hell is the federal government to tell me i cant.


 Damn right! Mom always did know what was best, didn't she?? Sad thing is, in the kops eyes, your mom is a NOTHING, a NOBODY, a waste of CIVILIAN LIFE...

But we know better! Tell mom to make you some brownies now... the GOOD kind! 

Happy new year!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

As a Mom I'd like to say that I would much rather my kids smoke weed than drink. 

That being said, tomorrow is the big day in Mass, isn't it? I bet you all are excited !


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Jan 4, 2009)

Are they too high to tell us how happy they are?


----------



## phishhead (Jan 4, 2009)

Ahhh the sweet smell of ganga is drifting through my house..... 

thanks for thinking about us guys. I'm real impressed that this bill is having a lasting effect. from what i've heard it's here to stay!!


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Jan 5, 2009)

That's awesome phish! Let's shoot for legalization now, shall we?


----------



## sweetpoison (Jan 17, 2009)

Just read that the new law pertains not only to one ounce or less of marijuana. You can possess up to an ounce of hashish or hash oil. Might be a good time to turn that large stash into hash


----------



## overfiend (Jan 18, 2009)

i'd much rather have an oz of hash than bud anyday thats great news


----------



## koolhand77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone in mass Get a fine yet?


----------



## PiecePipeSmoker (Feb 2, 2009)

I was breifly talking with somone that works in the MA court systems and she mentioned if you get caught with it more than once it is not a civil crime anymore and you can be arrested. Now does anyone know diffrent? how many times can you be caught with it and how much will you pay. There has to be somone is mass that got caugh with it. Let us know?


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Feb 4, 2009)

"I live really close to mass" and from what i know if it is anything under 1 ounce it is forfeiture of ur pot and a $100 fine. As long as it is 1 ounce or less it doesnt matter how many times u get caught it is a $100 fine and they take ur grass from u.


----------



## PiecePipeSmoker (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats what I also thought. fuck it just don't get caught with it.


----------

